# Carrhart made in Hong Kong?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I was out today with the wife at a few stores, so I bought a few winter type clothing items. Among the things I got were a few Carrhart shirts. I like Carrhart's stuff not necessarily to support the union garment worker, but to support America. I was surprised to read the tag on the one shirt when I got it home that it was made in Hong Kong. What gives? How long has some Carrhart stuff been made in Hong Kong?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Carhart has their line, as well as a forein made line that is more cost competive, if you go to their website it will tell you what is US made and what is imported.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Carhart has their line, as well as a forein made line that is more cost competive, if you go to their website it will tell you what is US made and what is imported.


Okay, that makes sense. I was just surprised to get a little of each at the same store.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Okay, that makes sense. I was just surprised to get a little of each at the same store.


Some of the shirts and jeans are made overseas, but all of their outerwear, jackets etc. is made here. A lot of retailers will stock as much of the foreign made line as they can to offer lower prices, and fill in the rest of their selection with US made stuff.

You can buy the US made stuff directly from Carrhart online, that is how I buy it, but you will pay a little more for it, and pay shipping.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been to Hong Kong.. I have no idea where the hell they would set up a factory for manufacturing anything. It's too small!

I know some stuff gets made in China and brought through Hong Kong and stamped made in HK..

My inlaws are going back there on Monday.. hopefully they'll bring me some more 'replica' watches


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

All mine are made in Mexico, and have held up great....


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that's just sad. What's next, my Danner's made in Taiwan?
:sad:


----------



## HotDawg (Jul 31, 2017)

Is this still the case? Thought there was a number of plants in US and one in UK...has mr fanta brought production back? :laughing:


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

That is interesting to hear....


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

For the most part I have quit buying their stuff. it used to fit great now not so much


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Pangdev said:


> That is interesting to hear....


It was even more interesting 11 years ago.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Irishslave said:


> For the most part I have quit buying their stuff. it used to fit great now not so much




I’ve got that same problem. Doesn’t seem to just be carhart though...


----------

